#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Globussyndrom >

## tina33

Wer kann mir helfen mit dem sogannten Globussyndrom umzugehen, oder wer hat das gleiche Syndrom und wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass es nur psychosomatischer Natur ist. Ich habe diesen Knoten seit über 9 Monaten schon und es wird nich besser... habe aber schon alles durchchecken lassen und die Ärzte finden nix. Es ist echt belastend mit diesem Kloß im Hals zu leben und meine Lebensfreude leidet sehr darunte. Was kann ich denn noch tun?

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.  
Aber ich kann dich hier herzlichst Willkommen heißen und ich hoffe 
das du noch deine Antwort bekommst. 
Wurde denn der Magen und so auch untersucht :Huh?: ? Nur Psychischer Natur würde ich jetzt mal nicht sagen, das habe ich mir durchgelesen, schau mal hier  
Fühl dich hier wohl und sonst wird dir sicher wer antworten bei andere Fragen, wenn du welche hast.

----------


## nickie

Hallo Tina 
schau mal hier rein http://www.wdr.de/themen/forschung/1...en/kloss.jhtml 
vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. Sollte es ein nervliches Problem sein und du nicht weisst welche Ursache es haben könnte, gehe doch einfach mal zu einem Neurologen/Psychiater. Vielleicht bist Du sehr angespannt und nimmst es nur nicht mehr richtig wahr, weil Du dich vielleicht schon seit geraumer Zeit immer so zusammenreissen musst!? 
Alles Gute wünscht Nickie

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo Tina, 
ich hatte während einer meiner hypochondrischen Phasen so etwas auch mal. Hab mich von einem HNO durchchecken lassen der nix fand. Hab eine Kehlkopfspiegelung machen lassen, ohne Befund. 
Als ich dann aber mal abends Probleme mit der Atmung bekam und es auf den Kloss im hals bezog, bin ich in eine Notdienstpraxis gefahren. 
Dort erzählte man mir, das dieses Globusgefühl eine psychische Sache ist und auf irgendwelche Stressfaktoren oder depressive Phasen zurückzuführen wäre. 
Sie gab mir eine Tablette, die dagegen helfen sollte, zumindest für kurze Zeit. Bei dieser Tablette handelte es sich um Cypralex, ein leichtes Antidepressiva und schon war der Kloss weg! 
Viele Grüße 
Andi

----------


## Crazykeks

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu meiner Antwort: 
Ich wollte natürlich nicht damit sagen, das Antidepressiva eine Musterlösung gegen das Globussyndrom ist.  
Ich kann da lediglich von mir sprechen und bei mir war es eben so das sogar schon nach der Einnahme der ersten Tablette das Gefühl weg war. 
Ich bin mir aber auch sicher, das es bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, um dieses Gefühl wegzubekommen. 
Und natürlich kann man auch eine andere Erkrankung nicht ausschließen. Hab gelesen, das dieses Globusgefühl bei vielen schlimmen oder auch weniger schlimmen Erkrankungen vorkommt! 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Dora

Hallo Tina, 
Globussyndrom habe ich durch. Dachte, der Hals wächst zu, konnte schwer sprechen.Es war sehr anstrengend.Den Kopf wollte ich am liebsten immer stützen, etwas lesen und den Kopf senken ging gar nicht. Dazu Schmerzen an anderen Stellen, wie Ellenbogen, Beine. Nachdem ich alle Fachärzte erfolglos durch hatte, kam meine Ärztin darauf, ob ich vielleicht psychische Probleme hätte. Ich hatte sogar, wie ich heute weiß, ziemlich schwere Depressionen. Das Ende vom Lied war zunächst mal Lorazepam einnehmen, dann die Trennung und Scheidung. Alle Symptome waren weg.
Grüße, Dora

----------


## tubaba

*Hallo,* *ich leide auch seit fast einem halben Jahr unter Schluckbeschwerden und dem Kloss-im Hals- Gefühl. Je stärker dieses Gefühl auftritt um so panischer werde ich und  hyperventiliere. Ich war bei so vielen Ärzten und bin auch in psychologischer Behandlung, nehme allerdings keine Tabletten dagegen. Mich macht diese Krankheit ziemlich fertig, ich bin dadurch so unselbstständig geworden- kann gar nicht mehr alleine sein, kann vieles nicht essen, weil ich Angst habe zu ersticken. Ich bin mit den Nerven am Ende und will das es aufhört. Die meisten Ärzte führen diese Beschwerden auf psychische Gründe zurück, ich jedoch kann ein organisches Problem nicht ausschliessen (der HNO- Arzt bemerkte ein Schwellung, die jedoch harmlos sei) und werde mich in Kürze auch einer radiologischen Untersuchung unterziehen.*  *
Beschreibung:*  * - Kloß- im-Hals-Gefühl** - keine Schmerzen** - Schluckprobleme** - manchmal das Gefühl, imch übergeben zu müssen --> Würgen** - Panik, Angst, Heulkrämpfe* *Ich freue mich über jeden, mit dem ich mich darüber austauschen kann. Es hilft mir zu wissen, dass es  nicht nur mir so geht udn ich wünsche allen Betroffenen eine baldige Genesung!*  :drawing_heart:

----------


## Froschkönig

Hallo tubaba, 
kann Dein Problem und Deine Ängste gut nachvollziehen. 
Leide selber schon seit fast genau 3 Jahren am Globussyndrom - mal mehr, mal weniger. Manchmal war es wochenlang weg, dann plötzlich kam es ohne besonderen Anlass wieder.  Als ich es das erste Mal hatte, fing ich auch an, zu hyperventilieren. Nach diversen Arztbesuchen stand dann aber fest: Da ist nix !! 
Schlußfolgerung meines Hausarztes: Psychosomatische Störung des vegetativen Nervensystems - hervorgerufen durch Stress. Na toll ! Das vegetative Nervensystem kann so ziemlich für alles verantwortlich gemacht werden, was anders nicht zu erklären ist - und vor allem: Es ist sehr schwer in den Griff zu kriegen. Es macht mit einem, was es will und man kann es nicht kontrollieren. 
 Und dann waren da noch die Zweifel an den ärztlichen Diagnosen. Haben die evtl. irgendwas übersehen ?? 
 Am Anfang meiner bisherigen "Globussyndrom-Karriere" hatte ich die Wahl: Glaube ich an einen körperlichen Defekt und renne weiterhin von einem Arzt zum anderen - nur, um mir überall ratloses Achselzucken und gut gemeinte Ratschläge abzuholen ? 
Oder akzeptiere ich die Krankheit als psychosomatisches Leiden, ohne daß mir jemand sagen kann, was der Auslöser für die Symptome ist ?  
Da sich mein Zustand über längere Zeit betrachtet im Durchschnitt nicht verschlimmerte, setzte sich irgendwann die zweite Variante immer mehr durch. Ich versuchte also, mich in psychotherapeutische Behandlung zu begeben - leider ohne Erfolg. Mein Hausarzt hielt das für unnötig, und außerdem haben die sooo lange Wartelisten, daß es für mich als Kassenpatient Monate gedauert hätte, bis ich einen Termin bekommen hätte. Und der Erfolg der ganzen Aktion wäre auch noch sehr fraglich gewesen ...  
So lebe ich nun mit dieser Krankheit mehr oder weniger unbehandelt, aber immerhin - ich lebe noch. Mal wird es schlimmer, mal wieder besser. Auch während oder nach Phasen erhöhter Stressbelastung ist ein direkter Zusammenhang für mich nicht erkennbar.  Wenn es allzu schlimm wird (so richtig mit Würgereiz, Übelkeit und Atemnot), nehme ich die Bachblüten-Rescue-Tropfen und lege mich eine halbe Stunde lang hin und versuche, entweder zu schlafen oder mich abzulenken. Danach sind die Beschwerden zwar nicht weg, aber wenigstens wieder auszuhalten. 
Das Einzige, was mir bisher geholfen hat, sind diese Tropfen verbunden mit der Autosuggestion "Ruhig bleiben ! Da ist nix und Du stirbst jetzt nicht ! Nicht jetzt !".  Einen besseren Weg habe ich bislang noch nicht gefunden. Ich hoffe natürlich - genau wie Du - daß ich das mal wieder komplett loswerde und wieder so tief durchatmen kann wie früher. 
Bisher dachte ich auch immer, ich sei der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der dieses dämliche Krankheitsbild hat - bis ich eben Deinen Beitrag hier im Forum las und mich 100%ig wiedererkannte. 
Wie ist es Dir denn inzwischen ergangen ? Geht es Dir besser ? Hast Du etwas gefunden, was Dir hilft ?  
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.  :Smiley:

----------


## eowyn

hi, ich habe bzw hatte auch eine lange zeit das globussyndrom, ich konnte fast nichts essen und hab für eine halbe brotscheibe fast 2 liter(!) getrunken, damit ich sie herunterschlucken konnte. Ich konnte aber das wasser auch nur schlecht schlucken und hatte selbst wahnsinnige angst, nur normal spucke runter zu schlucken. Eines abends war es so schlimm, dass ich vor angst vor dem schlucken schüttelfrost bekommen habe und wir sind ins krankenhaus gefahren. der arzt dort hat gemeint, dass ich ein globussyndrom habe und dass das oft von stress verursacht wird. Ich war ein paar wochen lang bei einer psychologin und habe entspannungsübungen gemacht und dann hatte ich das globussyndrom nur ab und zu. Wenn ich ablenkung habe, dann merke ich es auch fast nicht mehr. In letzter zeit hatte ich andere gesundheitliche probleme und so hatte ich keine zeit mehr, mich mit dm globussyndrom zu beschäftigen und so habe ich es nicht mehr gespürt, es st nämlich so, dass wenn du dich erinnerst, dass du das globussyndrom hast, dann merkst du es wieder. wenn du allerdings nicht darüber nachdenkst, dann spürst du es (fast) nicht mehr. Ich spüre es jetzt noch manchmal, wenn ich etwas esse und eigentlich keinen hunger mehr habe, dann fühlt es sich an, al ob mein hals sich zuschnürt und einen kloß in die restliche öffnung schiebt und sagt: "hey, du hast genug gegessen, hör auf"  :Smiley:  dann höre ich auf zu essen und mache noch eine entspannungsübung. zum beispiel die:Eine Entspannungsübung für zwischendurch - Zeitblüten 
Als ich ganz am anfang das globussyndrom richtig schlimm hatte, dachte ich nie, dass ich es wieder los werde. aber ich hab es geschafft. und ich bin mir sicher, dass du das auch schaffst. 
lg, eowyn

----------


## GS Studie

Folgende aktuelle Studie könnte in diesem Zusammenhang interessant sein:  http://exp.psycho.unibas.ch/soma

----------


## feniel

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
da mich auch mal wieder das Engegefühl plagt habe ich erneut beschlossen diesem den Kampf anzusagen. 
Man liest ja überall dass dieses Gefühl nicht nur physisch bedingt, sondern auch psychisch hervorgerufen werden kann. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die meisten verzweifelten Forumbesucher sich mit den Auswirkungen einer tiefsten Angst herumschlagen. Stress soll der Hauptfaktor sein, der das Kloßgefühl hervorruft. Für mich ist die innerste Angst kein Stress, deswegen würde ich diese Behauptung nicht unterschreiben.
Jedoch: Was ich aus meinen mitlerweile 2 Jahren Erfahrung mit dem Globusgefühl, mal mehr, mal weniger stark,mal gar nicht, genommen habe ist: 
- Dieses Engegefühl im Hals entsteht aus einer Angst oder unmisslichen Lage heraus. So wie hier beim Fragesteller vielleicht nur noch die Angst unter Leuten zu sein. Vielleicht war die Ursache für das erste Auftreten ein ganz anderer Auslöser, jedoch hat sich in deinem Gehirn jetzt festgebissen. So muss es sein. Die Leute sind schuld, ohne Leute geht es mir besser. (Ich kann das nachvollziehen, ich habe auch so Phasen in denen ich am liebsten nur noch wegrennen möchte, weil ich mich doch jetzt einfach nicht in meiner trübseligen Verfassung mit jemandem unterhalten kann. vorallem nicht wenn die kloßgedanken im Kopf kreisen. ..--> man merkt schon wie blöd und verquert das klingt, aber wir sind nunmal kein einfach gestricktes Geschöpf :Zwinker:  
- Wenn ich mich jetzt frage wie ich dieses Gefühl wieder los werde, dann steht man sozusagen vor einem Spiegel und ist gezwungen sich selbst zu konfrontieren.
(man liest viel in den Foren, dass die Leute von Arzt zu Arzt rennen um doch einen Befund herauszukitzeln. ich sehe das als falsch an. Denn das ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was Helfen würde. Nämlich Weglaufen anstatt Konfrontation sowie Mitleid suchen anstatt sich selbst zu stärken. natürlich tut mitleid auch gut, keine Frage.) 
die Konfrontation ist finde ich eine extrem schwere Sache, was es auch so schwierig macht dieses Engegefühl zu bekämpfen. Man muss in sich hineinhorchen. Man muss alle Lügen und selbsterfundenen Fakten über die "Krankheit?" aufdecken und sich selbst bewusst machen.
Vielleicht ist es wichtig sich selbst mit der Krankheit anzunehmen, denn nur so kann sie auch verschwinden. 
Wiegesagt, bei mir ist das ganze gemildert, weg ists noch nicht. Aber ich arbeite dran  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße ich hoffe ich konnte jemandem weiterhelfen
Ps: mir helfen auch immer Videos oder sonstige Arten von Aufmerksamkeit ich verlinke mal eines welches ich gut finde, ob das anderen leuten hilft kann ich nicht sagen. ich werde es denke ich mal bald mit einem psychologen versuchen, aber erst will ich mich selbst noch ein bisschen bessern, ich glaube selbst kann man am meisten erreichen.  Große Hilfe durch gefühlte Vergebung - Wie? Lebenskundekurs Teil 8 - YouTube 
der typ ist ganz gut  :Zwinker:

----------


## Sunny555

Hallo kann ich dich mal fragen ob du dieses kloßgefühl wieder weg bekommen hast du hättest es ja echt lange und der Beitrag ist auch schon lange her ich habs seid sechs Monaten und bin echt am durchdrehen und kein Arzt findet was
wöre sehr dankbar über antworten

----------


## Sunny555

> Hallo tubaba, 
> kann Dein Problem und Deine Ängste gut nachvollziehen. 
> Leide selber schon seit fast genau 3 Jahren am Globussyndrom - mal mehr, mal weniger. Manchmal war es wochenlang weg, dann plötzlich kam es ohne besonderen Anlass wieder.  Als ich es das erste Mal hatte, fing ich auch an, zu hyperventilieren. Nach diversen Arztbesuchen stand dann aber fest: Da ist nix !! 
> Schlußfolgerung meines Hausarztes: Psychosomatische Störung des vegetativen Nervensystems - hervorgerufen durch Stress. Na toll ! Das vegetative Nervensystem kann so ziemlich für alles verantwortlich gemacht werden, was anders nicht zu erklären ist - und vor allem: Es ist sehr schwer in den Griff zu kriegen. Es macht mit einem, was es will und man kann es nicht kontrollieren. 
>  Und dann waren da noch die Zweifel an den ärztlichen Diagnosen. Haben die evtl. irgendwas übersehen ?? 
>  Am Anfang meiner bisherigen "Globussyndrom-Karriere" hatte ich die Wahl: Glaube ich an einen körperlichen Defekt und renne weiterhin von einem Arzt zum anderen - nur, um mir überall ratloses Achselzucken und gut gemeinte Ratschläge abzuholen ? 
> Oder akzeptiere ich die Krankheit als psychosomatisches Leiden, ohne daß mir jemand sagen kann, was der Auslöser für die Symptome ist ?  
> Da sich mein Zustand über längere Zeit betrachtet im Durchschnitt nicht verschlimmerte, setzte sich irgendwann die zweite Variante immer mehr durch. Ich versuchte also, mich in psychotherapeutische Behandlung zu begeben - leider ohne Erfolg. Mein Hausarzt hielt das für unnötig, und außerdem haben die sooo lange Wartelisten, daß es für mich als Kassenpatient Monate gedauert hätte, bis ich einen Termin bekommen hätte. Und der Erfolg der ganzen Aktion wäre auch noch sehr fraglich gewesen ...  
> So lebe ich nun mit dieser Krankheit mehr oder weniger unbehandelt, aber immerhin - ich lebe noch. Mal wird es schlimmer, mal wieder besser. Auch während oder nach Phasen erhöhter Stressbelastung ist ein direkter Zusammenhang für mich nicht erkennbar.  Wenn es allzu schlimm wird (so richtig mit Würgereiz, Übelkeit und Atemnot), nehme ich die Bachblüten-Rescue-Tropfen und lege mich eine halbe Stunde lang hin und versuche, entweder zu schlafen oder mich abzulenken. Danach sind die Beschwerden zwar nicht weg, aber wenigstens wieder auszuhalten. 
> ...

 
Hallo darf ich dich mal fragen ob dieses kloßgefühl wieder weg gegangen ist ich habe es seid fast sechs Monaten und bin echt am durchdrehen und kein Arzt findet was du hättest es ja echt lange der Beitrag ist schon lange her wäre trotzdem dankbar für antworte

----------


## maramara

Hast du Schilddrüsen-Ultraschall beim Spezialisten machen lassen ... sollte man zur Sicherheit, damit man da nichts übersieht.

----------


## oloanvanh08411o

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oloanvanh08411o

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oloanvanh08411o

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oloanvanh08411o

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## oloanvanh08411o

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

